

How the HNews tech community helped us rethink our fashion startup - nav
http://blog.seat14a.com/post/36062192812/how-the-hnews-tech-community-helped-us-rethink-our

======
rpsw
Can I ask, why the opacity hover effect on the post? Personal I'd prefer just
to have darker text and more vibrant image from the get-go rather than needing
to hover to do so.

Edit: I can see from the blog home this effect makes sense for post selection.
Just feel it doesn't work well on the page of an individual post.

------
namdnay
You should consider finding someone to do your copy, the grammar errors (e.g.
"you're" vs "your") on the main site really spoil the style.

~~~
nav
Noted. Thanks!

------
andrewcooke
link (or link more clearly) to your main site from your blog!

\+ update your shipping times in "how it works" if they have chaged.

~~~
nav
Done. Thanks. www.seat14a.com

------
simonmales
Leaning on a global community like HN and only shipping to the US and Canada?
Come on.

~~~
nav
Currently on our form we are just taking US and Canada. But we are more than
welcome to cater to international patrons
(<http://screencast.com/t/07dH4rgYS9kj>), if interested please shoot us an
email at consulate@seat14a.com and a curator/stylist will directly reach out
and take care of your order.

------
danso
Couple of things:

1) Mixing your Tumblr with your blog is confusing. Yes, I know Tumblr _is_ a
blog, but you're using Tumblr in the "tumbly" way and so it's hard to tell
which of the many photos represent your actual collection and which is just
merely stuff that you've liked and re-blogged. It's fine to have a tumblr to
represent the tastes of the brand, but I'm not sure it works here as your
official blog space too.

2) I'm still not sure what the service is. The copy talks about working with
an individual, local stylist, but there's only one example of an outfit (the
Hauz Khas Hipster). Is there a different look/stylist for every customer? Or
do we get variations of the HK Hipster? Or is the HK Hipster the only
selection so far available? If not the latter, then it'd be helpful to have a
page showing the various ensembles that your stylists have come up with.

~~~
nav
1). Most of our posts are visual, so a grid theme made the most sense here.

2). The ensembles are volume based (magazine like), the curent volume is the
HK Hipster (for right now our only volume) so the styling will be similar to
what you see on the website. A user chooses a base ensemble and then they work
with their stylist who then figures out the material, colors and sizing.
Typically no 2 ensembles are the same.

Hope that helps and thanks for your feedback.

~~~
danso
This helps but I think you really need to show more examples...I'm not the
most style-focused person but I imagine most of your target audience is in the
same predicament I am: I see the example you've posted, yet I cannot think of
ways to better it...which is why I would be interested in the individual
stylist in the first place.

Even within the single-view that you have, there needs to be more detail.
Cloesups of each piece, for example (the stone pendant necklace can't even be
seen). I think the product page could be much more inviting with more
attention to loving-detail over each piece of the ensemble.

------
lifeisstillgood
Its good to see this feedback - Show HN usually gets a good, constructive
criticism from the HN community, and its done mostly I feel from a sense of
supporting a fellow-traveller.

However its nice that the results of that criticism get back to HN, it helps
motivate for the next one.

